# Sage barista express fault no steam or not water



## Stew1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi my barista express has developed a fault. When I require steam from wand or hot water it comes out of group head and not the correct place ie wand or hot water outlet. I regularly decalcify and de scale when the light comes on ( which is only twice)and this machine is only 3 months old.

please help the family is no good without good coffee


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

already answered.


----------



## Trashcan (5 mo ago)

ajohn said:


> already answered.


any clues as to where it was answered?


----------

